# misc/mc whats is problem? main site is down and sources are lost?



## litos (May 7, 2013)

Hello,

*A*nybody knows about this issue? The main site at http://www.midnight-commander.org is down. The port is marked as broke*n*. I've tr*i*ed to install the port but no mirrors have files with an MC archive.

What's happened? I've browse*d* these mirrors and only an old mc-4.6.1.tar.gz was found. This version is very very old and outdated.


```
=> mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/linux/Mirrors/sunsite.unc.edu/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/linux/Mirrors/sunsite.unc.edu/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.etsimo.uniovi.es/pub/linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.etsimo.uniovi.es/pub/linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.lip6.fr/pub/linux/sunsite/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.lip6.fr/pub/linux/sunsite/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/metalab/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/metalab/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.nvg.ntnu.no/pub/mirrors/metalab.unc.edu/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.nvg.ntnu.no/pub/mirrors/metalab.unc.edu/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/sunsite/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/sunsite/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/pub4/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.cse.cuhk.edu.hk/pub4/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.kddlabs.co.jp/Linux/metalab.unc.edu/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.kddlabs.co.jp/Linux/metalab.unc.edu/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/Linux/sunsite/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/Linux/sunsite/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: No route to host
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/pub/mirrors/sunsite.unc.edu/pub/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/pub/mirrors/sunsite.unc.edu/pub/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/mc.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2013)

Lucky you. I still have it in my /usr/ports/distfiles :e

I've put it up on http://sirdice.nl/mc-4.8.1.7.tar.xz. Just download it and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles. And remove the BROKEN line from the Makefile, it should build fine after that.


----------



## litos (May 7, 2013)

Thanks, I know how to fix this, but I think the port misc/mc should be fixed a.s.a.p. because it uses incorrect mirrors without a distribution tarball file.


----------



## da1 (May 7, 2013)

Did you write an e-mail to the port maintainer?


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2013)

litos said:
			
		

> Thanks, I know how to fix this, but I think the port misc/mc should be fixed a.s.a.p. because it uses incorrect mirrors without a distribution tarball file.



That's probably why it's now marked as BROKEN. If the upstream site isn't even available anymore what could the port maintainer do?


----------



## litos (May 9, 2013)

I've asked about this with port maintainer and he switch port to local-distfiles because main site is down for more than two weeks


----------

